# Slimming world - i just dont get it!



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Red days, favour protein. Lots of meats are free food meaning you can eat as much as you want all day long. A's and B's are things you must have, think one is fiber and or carbs and one is dairy and or carbs? Then there's your 15 syns maximum a day. Can be a chocolate bars, cakes, even some takeaways. And bear in mind 1 chocy bar might be 4 syns so 3 aday for most women then.

Green days, favour carbs. Loads of pasta, potato's ect are free, yes as much a day as you want. Then A's and B's as above or think one can be meat/protein, then 15 syns (which we've already established are 3 chocy bars for the average woman)

They've recently established an orange day (probs finally realised spliting carbs protein has no real avantage, finaly....) Which is a mixture of carbs and protein but A's and b's are limited to one of each instead of 2 of each (as above).

So my dozy mrs has gone back there again as she refuses to learn the basics that I could teach her in 30mins as slimming world is fun fun fun and requires no effort as the books (which cost money you know) structure your life for you. She did an orange day yesterday and made spag bol with extra lean mince. A big dirty pan half today and half tomoz for tea and this was free food, so yes if she wanted she could eat it all day long. A whole pack of 400g mince 15g'ish of fat per 100g alone never mind the rest of the stuff in there and this was free food. Then she could have her 3 chocy bars for desert if she wanted. Then an hour later eat the spag bol again.

Now what in the cheese tits is going on here?Although I believe slimming world is the best one as your allowed to eat and are not limited to silly low cals so you end up skinny fat, I still think its an absolute loads of tosh. If I were cutting fat I wouldn't be eating 3 bars of chocolate a day. It might be ok for a morbidly obese person a year away from death who just needs to lose WEIGHT not necessarily fat. My 13 stone mrs seems to think she'll actually change body composition from doing this. Yeah she might lose overall size but surely the idea for anyone (unless seriously obese) is to lose fat and improve shape and overall health?

Discuss


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Slimming world, weight watchers etc are businesses.

Businesses that make money by you paying for their services for as long as possible.

Their business model means they would fail if their clients were successful.

That's all you need to know really.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Both of them are a load of bollocks IMO, like someone mentioned they are there to make money and there's no more a gullible person than a woman on a diet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. A friend of mine (male) lost 4 stone doing this. He ran me through the whole thing and I couldn't believe how it actually works, probably pscyhological knowing that they can eat, so they arn't too bothered.

But yep, know exactly what you mean.

He stopped going and put back on 3 stone lol


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

ALR said:


> Slimming world, weight watchers etc are businesses.
> 
> Businesses that make money by you paying for their services for as long as possible.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah ofcourse. I was supposed to add that to the end of my post but was having such a rant I forgot, lol.

Its a complete money making scam, I've known I few woman who have succeeded in losing mass, and only minimal fat. I've asked them as they have no understanding of nutrition at all other than red day rules and green day rules, what will they do when the eventually stop following the diet?

6 months later they're twice as fat and joining up again.

Infact one of the mrs mates, after briefly succeeding on weight watchers and slimming world, has as of yesterday decided to do the cambridge diet. At the hardest level, which is just 3 shakes a day 800cals a day and she's 15stone! After I had a rant and likened it to harming your body as bad as alcohol addiction, nicotine addiction she just laughed and said its only a diet innit. People don't realise how important nutrition is, its unbelievable


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bottom line is the best diet in the world is the one you can stick to............simples...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Bottom line is the best diet in the world is the one you can stick to............simples...


Or one you can stick to that is both below maintenance and teaches you proper nutrition so you can make your own decisions.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ALR said:


> Or one you can stick to that is both below maintenance and teaches you proper nutrition so you can make your own decisions.....


Those things dont matter to the average dieter mate, its about the scales or at this time of yr the beach wear...


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Bottom line is the best diet in the world is the one you can stick to............simples...


Agreed, but made by urself using trail and error, and abit of basic nutritional understanding.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullsquat said:


> Agreed, but made by urself using trail and error, and abit of basic nutritional understanding.


Its what ever works for the person involved mate. WE would probably sit in these classes scoffing at there "advice" BUT if it helps somene drop a few pounds what harm is it doing..


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Those things dont matter to the average dieter mate, its about the scales or at this time of yr the beach wear...


Its the beach body thing I don't get. The goal should be burning fat and changing body comp for a beach body.

The scales thing is true ofcourse, oooow I've lost 4 pounds in a week. Yes love, water and overall mass 0.01% acctually been fat


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I joined up there on referral from my MS nurse a couple months back because it was free. I had already been following a diet that Gemilky and a few others helped me put together here for a while and it had been working fine so I was loathe to go. As they'd sent me the vouchers I thought I'll go along anyway just to show willing and not **** off my nurse. I lost 1/2 a stone the time I was going there but I never even read that fking red/orange/green book and certainly didn't follow the 'syns' business.

It kind of went against what I'd learnt here to be told yeah eat loads of carbs on those days it's ok, you can have chocolate it's ok etc. I just carried on with my way of eating and used to go for the weekly weigh in. It soon became apparent a few weeks in when most of the ****ing people are PUTTING WEIGHT ON!!!

I just thought well you're telling them to eat this eat that don't worry and of course I thought I was being a cynic thinking what do they care if you go home and stuff yourself full of sh1t. You'll be back forever and a day paying your £9.95 a month or whatever it is to go round in the same vicious circle.

I've stopped going now and just weigh myself at the gym every Monday to see where I'm at. I write down what I eat, when I eat it and it's not hard to see what I've done wrong the weeks I have. Given a couple hours reading it's a piece of p1ss to see what you need to do to lose weight and how to do it sensibly. I think these groups rely on the fact that they offer the reassurance of multiple other people who are terrible at dieting so there is comfort in numbers


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Its what ever works for the person involved mate. WE would probably sit in these classes scoffing at there "advice" BUT if it helps somene drop a few pounds what harm is it doing..


Because it works for the 6 months they spunk all the money paying for classes, and books and special slimming world cake bars. Then when they stop the lack of understanding makes them balloon up again to the same, if not more. At which point they go back and spunk all the money on it again starting yo yo dieting. Maybe even developing into going on harder diets like cambridge and yo yo'ing out of controll.

Imo


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Another reason for women to get together and waste their chaps hard earnt money like everything else they do, then when your protein/ supps order comes they are the first to say ' what crap are you wasting your money on now can't you just go for a run a be fit???' and then in the park or in town 'yukk look how skinny he is your arms are better than his legs' mate don't try and understand we'll never win.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullsquat said:


> Because it works for the 6 months they spunk all the money paying for classes, and books and special slimming world cake bars. Then when they stop the lack of understanding makes them balloon up again to the same, if not more. At which point they go back and spunk all the money on it again starting yo yo dieting. Maybe even developing into going on harder diets like cambridge and yo yo'ing out of controll.
> 
> Imo


Yeah l agree with you totally how ever for most people dieting is a short term thing, plus l also think its a social event for some of them...


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

To be fair it does work (i lost 4st, the mrs lost 7.5st and parents lost quite a bit aswell) we were pretty big but still go now we've hit target and manage to keep it off.

The whole point of it is healthy eating whether green/red/orange days and the way you cook the food, its a case of making sure you know everything that is in your food so no ready meals, etc. Easy for people on here to say how easy it is but if you are used to ready meals its difficult to move away which SW helps you do.

THe whole syns business gets a bit mixed up its 1 syn per stone you weigh, never noticed these 4sys choc bars haha. Syns are there so unlike weight watchers you are not stopping all the 'bad' food meaning you can actually reach the target, WW stops you eating that kind of stuff so you ultimatley fail and have to go back and rejoin again.

Its just the subtle changes that make the difference so going from lean mince to extra lean might not be a massive change in terms of fat/cals it does actually make a difference.

hope this clears it up a bit, pretty protective of it hahaha

stu


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This is why I am studying Human Nutrition at uni, then hopefully dietetics so I can take people away from stupid money making diet businesses. I'm not going to specialise with fatties though, want to specialise in anorexia and other real illnesses related to food.

People just don't see food as the biggest component of their life. It is everything, it's your libido, it's your circulatory system, it is the healthiness of your skin/eyes/hair and nails, there is not one thing in your biological life that isn't affected by nutrition.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

if you do red then green then red it's pretty much carb cyling no?


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Pid said:


> To be fair it does work (i lost 4st, the mrs lost 7.5st and parents lost quite a bit aswell) we were pretty big but still go now we've hit target and manage to keep it off.
> 
> The whole point of it is healthy eating whether green/red/orange days and the way you cook the food, its a case of making sure you know everything that is in your food so no ready meals, etc. Easy for people on here to say how easy it is but if you are used to ready meals its difficult to move away which SW helps you do.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate u still go now. What you gonna do when you stop going? They're still taking your money every month!

Congrats on losing the weight but as you said you were quite big originally. I believe that's who does benefit from it. I'd be intrigued to know how much bf you actually lost in relation to overall mass?

Your right though, SW is defo the best of the bunch as it does promote healthy eating as opposed to just losing weight. WW is based on a points system where your given points in relation to your weight. Each bit of food costs X amount of points, once you've used all your daily points your not allowed to eat anymore. Obviously keeping you in a cal deficit so you lose weight/mass. You could eat 10 chocky bars a day to use you points up and u'd still be in a deficit so you'd lose weight. Absolutely shocking really.


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Q



Rekless said:


> if you do red then green then red it's pretty much carb cyling no?


Sort of yeah but protein isn't matained and fat isn't adjusted. And you can do all red or all green and now the orange one so I don't think that's the point to it? Or perhaps it is?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't read the whole thing but got the gist. Obviously another bizarre approach to make people think they can eat as much as they want and lose weight. No one wants to do the hard work unfortunately. These sorts of approaches never work for me...strict guidelines or nothing I always find.


----------



## xstitcher (Jul 28, 2013)

edit


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fullsquat said:


> Because it works for the 6 months they spunk all the money paying for classes, and books and special slimming world cake bars. Then when they stop the lack of understanding makes them balloon up again to the same, if not more. At which point they go back and spunk all the money on it again starting yo yo dieting. Maybe even developing into going on harder diets like cambridge and yo yo'ing out of controll.
> 
> Imo


I agree a very good money making scam!! you can find most things on the internet about diet and loosing weight..... eat less move more ... simples!!!!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah l agree with you totally how ever for most people dieting is a short term thing, plus l also think its a social event for some of them...


Are you saying this is the only way fat people can make friends? Bit harsh.

I think Slimming World is the best option out of the major dieting systems, it works for a while and gives you choice which is important for the majority of dieters - so I guess it feels like less of a diet than other more restrictive options.

When you're trying to look good naked, then I think you have to say goodbye to something like this and look for something that teaches you more about food, the effect every mouthful of every macro-nutrient has, becoming obsessed with minute details and eventually losing your 'kin mind.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> Are you saying this is the only way fat people can make friends? Bit harsh.
> 
> I think Slimming World is the best option out of the major dieting systems, it works for a while and gives you choice which is important for the majority of dieters - so I guess it feels like less of a diet than other more restrictive options.
> 
> When you're trying to look good naked, then I think you have to say goodbye to something like this and look for something that teaches you more about food, the effect every mouthful of every macro-nutrient has, becoming obsessed with minute details and eventually losing your 'kin mind.


Never called a woman fat in my life mate and never would.

I agree about slimming world being the best out of the bunch tho.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Never called a woman fat in my life mate and never would.


Me neither, there's ways around it like "rotund"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> Me neither, there's ways around it like "rotund"


Mate the absolute love of my life was and a size 18, who gives a sh*t.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate the absolute love of my life was and a size 18, who gives a sh*t.


I'm just making jokes, I love a curvy woman myself also :thumbup1: While I find a 6 pack on a woman sexy (no ****) it's not something I'd want in a partner as I like to make fart noises with my mouth on her belly.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> I'm just making jokes, I love a curvy woman myself also :thumbup1: While I find a 6 pack on a woman sexy (no ****) it's not something I'd want in a partner as I like to make fart noises with my mouth on her belly.


Yeah l know mate, honestly was just pointing out who cares who is what size etc, l know l don't.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate the absolute love of my life was and a size 18, who gives a sh*t.


The love of my life was size 20....Well actually it was blonde twins who were both size ten but it all adds up to the same


----------

